# Lying hamstring curls att 11 wks



## Mabv812

They say its ok to sleep on the stomach up to 20 wks. Can I then assume its ok to do lying hamstring curls to 20 wks and based on my judgement? Its feels ok right now. Thanks


----------



## Wobbles

Have read here under strength training:
www.bodybuilding.com/fun/sclark17.htm

Do you exercise at home or part of a gym membership?


----------

